# I am a police officer and not loyal



## police007

I love my job but women are just easy for us officers to get. Everyone in my department cheats. It's just our nature like 007. I have a girlfriend who I have been with 6 years and we are supposed to get married in 3 months but I have cheated on her many times and she has no clue. Should I keep it a secret and marry her? I do love her but other women just turn me on for a 1 night.


----------



## Greentea

Why it's easy for police officers to get women? How come? Because you guys have guns? because you have authorities? That makes you guys more handsome and sexy? if that is the case, you guys are abusing the authority people give to you.


----------



## police007

Greentea said:


> Why it's easy for police officers to get women? How come? Because you guys have guns? because you have authorities? That makes you guys more handsome and sex? if that is the case, you guys are abusing the authority people give to you.


I won't deny it what you are saying. It is very true. I do feel like that but I also love protecting society and arresting criminals but what you said is true and I just can't stop thinking like that. I don't know if it's a problem.


----------



## Idontknownow

I think your love is warped and cruel if you are not honest and inform your GF of your behavior and the fact you seem to have no intention of ever stopping.


----------



## misspuppy

well i do LOVE a man in uniform def a turn on for me ..

But seriously it depends on how you approach the situation with your lady. Is she the jealous type? is she understanding? 

I am the kind of woman who is pretty open minded about relationships ( i have been married for almost 9 yrs now).. MY def of cheating is banging a chick WITHOUT my knowledge ( we are also swingers). That is my def of cheating, playing without me?

I am not trying to say what you are doing is right, but, trying to help you. What about involving her in your One nightstands? would that be something she is into? 

IDK what you can do, you could tell her, or not, its up to you. Honesty sometimes is not the best thing in a relationship... im just sayin...


----------



## police007

misspuppy said:


> well i do LOVE a man in uniform def a turn on for me ..
> 
> But seriously it depends on how you approach the situation with your lady. Is she the jealous type? is she understanding?
> 
> I am the kind of woman who is pretty open minded about relationships ( i have been married for almost 9 yrs now).. MY def of cheating is banging a chick WITHOUT my knowledge ( we are also swingers). That is my def of cheating, playing without me?
> 
> I am not trying to say what you are doing is right, but, trying to help you. What about involving her in your One nightstands? would that be something she is into?
> 
> IDK what you can do, you could tell her, or not, its up to you. Honesty sometimes is not the best thing in a relationship... im just sayin...


She always complains that I work a lot and that I do a lot of hours. It does annoy me a lot. No one will just understand why we work a lot. I don't think I will find a women that will support me when I come from work.


----------



## Greentea

So, you guys get compensated in women for protecting society and arresting criminals?

My dream is to be a police officer here, but your post kind makes me feel a little bit ........don't know how to say.



police007 said:


> I won't deny it what you are saying. It is very true. I do feel like that but I also love protecting society and arresting criminals but what you said is true and I just can't stop thinking like that. I don't know if it's a problem.


----------



## police007

Greentea said:


> So, you guys get compensated in women for protecting society and arresting criminals?
> 
> My dream is to be a police officer here, but your post kind makes me feel a little bit ........don't know how to say.


Not every officer is the same. Everyone has a different personality. Me I have some issues that needs to be solved in my life and if you want to serve and protect then go for it


----------



## misspuppy

police007 said:


> She always complains that I work a lot and that I do a lot of hours. It does annoy me a lot. No one will just understand why we work a lot. I don't think I will find a women that will support me when I come from work.


I understand that is hard for you. You put in long hours, you protect and serve, you are there when there is trouble, you give your life for others, you DESERVE someone who can trust you to come home to every night with out getting the 2nd degree. I understand the sacrifice you make everyday, im not married to Police Officer, but, i grew up in a military family, and talk about dedication and commitment, ANY ONE in Law Enforcement, Military or Firemen IS capable of love.. look what you guys do!!!! for crying out loud.. put aside the pretty lady thing for a minute. give yourself credit for what you do for others.

You are:
Committed
Dedicated
Brave
Caring
Compassionate
Concerned
Loving
Loyal
Hard Working


the list can go on and on and on.. anyone would be off their rocker not to care for you, and so many others like you.. YES, it is hard because woman throw themselves at you. but so do so many other professions out there  i wish you all the luck in the world that you find someone who loves you for you!!!!


----------



## Greentea

police007 said:


> Not every officer is the same. Everyone has a different personality. Me I have some issues that needs to be solved in my life and if you want to serve and protect then go for it



I decide I shouldn't have joked like that.


----------



## police007

misspuppy said:


> I understand that is hard for you. You put in long hours, you protect and serve, you are there when there is trouble, you give your life for others, you DESERVE someone who can trust you to come home to every night with out getting the 2nd degree. I understand the sacrifice you make everyday, im not married to Police Officer, but, i grew up in a military family, and talk about dedication and commitment, ANY ONE in Law Enforcement, Military or Firemen IS capable of love.. look what you guys do!!!! for crying out loud.. put aside the pretty lady thing for a minute. give yourself credit for what you do for others.
> 
> You are:
> Committed
> Dedicated
> Brave
> Caring
> Compassionate
> Concerned
> Loving
> Loyal
> Hard Working
> 
> 
> the list can go on and on and on.. anyone would be off their rocker not to care for you, and so many others like you.. YES, it is hard because woman throw themselves at you. but so do so many other professions out there  i wish you all the luck in the world that you find someone who loves you for you!!!!


If my gf said that to me I would have really stopped cheating and I am serious. I am ending this relationship. I want to be loyal and have a family one day. There is no point of 1 night stands when no one is supporting me. Thank you


----------



## F-102

Thank you for your service, cops just don't get the respect they deserve. But I think you need to seriously take stock of yourself and ask yourself, are you truly READY to be married?


----------



## Trenton

I look at this another way entirely.

What you are doing to your girlfriend shows very negative behaviors to the persons closest to you that you are about to swear to honor and cherish for life. If you can break that vow before you've even made it what kind of man are you really?

Do your soon to be wife a favor and get out or fess up. I think she does deserve to see the man she's marrying that perhaps hides behind adjectives that describe his uniform but not him. It is ignorance to believe that all those who take a call to service are automatically good.


----------



## MsLonely

It's true that it's very difficult for cops to make time for their wives and girlfriends due to their unique lifestyle. When everybody's sleeping, they're working on their duties. When it's time for them to sleep, next hour, they might get a emergency call to get back to work. The lifestyle is pretty tough actually. It's very important for them to find a supportive woman who understands and accepts him at times he can't be there for her when she needs him. It's very important for them to find a true woman who honors his work. Unfortunately, many cops have relationship & marriage problems because their work requires 24 hours standing by for emergencies, and almost everyday, some crimes happen. It's a restless job. So their gfs and wives can often feel very lonely.
My husband and me had a chance to make cops friends and yes, most of them can only grasp love whenever they can. Of course they do wish for a stable and loving family but nowadays, it's getting more and more difficult to find a Miss Right for a cop. It's almost impossible for them to focus on the happiness of the women. So my idea would be, don't rush into marriage if you're not ready. When your Miss Right shows up, you know she's exactly your life girl, you want to marry her and you know you won't cheat on her. It's possible you not yet found that true woman so you're having some kind of confusions and hesitations.


----------



## MsLonely

When you can't focus on the happiness of any woman. Find a woman who would focus on your happiness. She would screw your brains off everyday and you have no more sperm in stock for other women. LOL 
 just joking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teach Me

Gee man, no one here is judging you,but you gotta believe there is a judger that will sitting high up... 
No one is perfect, but you are doing the monkey see trick, that if everybody is doing it, then heck why not jump in the same barrel??

Cheating is bad no matter how you look at it, specially if you have promised to give your life to somebody, which you have done... 

I don't wanna hear about the stress of your job as we all have stress, and we all risk our lives everyday just like you, although not in the same realm, but we all do one way or the other...

Should you say something to her? Well, that all depends on how you may act after you get married.. 
If you tell her, you risk losing her, but you may also receive forgiveness, but the relationship will never be the same, such a shame and hardship on a marriage 3 months away...

Honesty is always the best policy, and if you will lie to her now then what does that say about after?? Why should she remain faithful while you get cake? Not to mention you could get a gal pregnant, or worse get an STD.... Then, you would give your wife an STD which in my opinion a crime!
Can a person cheat, get married, and never cheat again??? Of course they can, but you only know that answer...

80 year olds cheat, 25 year olds cheat, its a choice to cheat! Its a choice to use an excuse you cant help it.. Animals cannot help it, but God designed us in a way that is above animals... 
Messing around on your wife or somebody else's wife is very dangerous...Sacred territory, you don't wanna do that in other words... People have been stoned to death because of Adultery, so its pretty serious stuff...
You should decide if you want to tell her, I think I would want to know if my future spouse was screwing the entire town, its not fair, and its not right, and you will have to answer for it someday! 
Realize that you are making a choice to give your entire self, body, mind to your wife, till the very day you die... So, you must really think hard, and you cannot possibly think about this if you are cheating..You need to clean yourself up, and get your head together, cause divorce is long, nasty, expensive and horrible, you don't wanna experience that. Losing half your paycheck, plus maybe child support...Or the thought of having a step dad raising your kids, so think really hard before you commit...
You are human, getting married is tough, long and hard, but flows like water over rocks... 
Peace to you, and I hope you do what is right, you really don't need to ask, you already know...


----------



## Idontknownow

police007 said:


> She always complains that I work a lot and that I do a lot of hours. It does annoy me a lot. No one will just understand why we work a lot. I don't think I will find a women that will support me when I come from work.


Then your not looking in the right places. My husband deploys for months at a time, does week + long work ups, works late, brings work home, has to run off and babysit idiot junior Marines who get themselves in drunken fights or threaten harm to themselves.

Do I like it? No. Do I deal with it? Yes. Do I ever blame him for his job or the time away from us. No. But I also trust him not to be like you. Having a man like that makes it worth what we have to go threw.

Why should a woman bother putting up with your work life when you are such a sleaze ball.


----------



## Trenton

Idontknownow said:


> Then your not looking in the right places. My husband deploys for months at a time, does week + long work ups, works late, brings work home, has to run off and babysit idiot junior Marines who get themselves in drunken fights or threaten harm to themselves.
> 
> Do I like it? No. Do I deal with it? Yes. Do I ever blame him for his job or the time away from us. No. But I also trust him not to be like you. Having a man like that makes it worth what we have to go threw.
> 
> Why should a woman bother putting up with your work life when you are such a sleaze ball.


Not to mention he gives honorable, outstanding men like yours who deserve praise and recognition a bad reputation!


----------



## DawnD

I understand the long hours and her seeming to not support it, but if you work those horrid hours that are so time consuming, how do you manage to be out constantly wh***** around on your GF?? Maybe if you were home at those times instead of in some girls bed she wouldn't be as pissy about it.

Believe me, I get it. My H is military also, gone for up to 15 months on deployments, gone a month here, two months there, week here, three weeks there. But he also makes an honest effort to be here when he can. I don't think you are even attempting to make that effort. All I can see if that you are so busy bed hopping that you are trying to justify it by saying she doesn't support you. Would you support her if she was doing the same??


----------



## Idontknownow

DawnD said:


> I understand the long hours and her seeming to not support it, but if you work those horrid hours that are so time consuming, how do you manage to be out constantly wh***** around on your GF?? Maybe if you were home at those times instead of in some girls bed she wouldn't be as pissy about it.
> 
> Believe me, I get it. My H is military also, gone for up to 15 months on deployments, gone a month here, two months there, week here, three weeks there. But he also makes an honest effort to be here when he can. I don't think you are even attempting to make that effort. All I can see if that you are so busy bed hopping that you are trying to justify it by saying she doesn't support you. Would you support her if she was doing the same??


:iagree:

& thank you Trenton


----------



## Damselfish

Personally, 007, you sound too selfish to get married. I would wait until you "get your wiggles out." And too selfish to wear the uniform. JMHO.


----------



## Bluemoon7

Tell her. Otherwise how can you stand in front of all your family and friends and promise to love, honor, cherish and all that when you have no intention?

Also, I think it's disgusting that you abuse your position and are having sex when you should be doing what's supposed to be an honorable job.


----------



## the guy

My take is cops should marry cops, just like actors should marry actress's. It is one of those professions that just need to be that way, for all are sakes.


----------



## COGypsy

Not to defend screwing around, but there are reasons that the divorce rate for cops is so high. My husband is a com engineer for a PD and we've seen it a hundred times. Not only is there the challenge of shift work, but the reality is that most cops make crap money as a salary, it's overtime and off-duty that make it livable, at least in the early years. And most of the time I've seen, opportunities to cheat aren't an "abuse of power" but more like a case of "blue fever". There are a lot of women out there who dig the uniform--it's not like they're being coerced. The opportunities are there, even more so with flexible hours.

That being said, police007--you've got to make a choice and either play the field or settle down. If you can't, for whatever reason, stay faithful even before you put a ring on her finger, you might as well sign your pension over now and be done with it, because in the end you're going to be single and writing her a check.

In the meantime, look around your district and instead of spending so much time with the studly studs--see what the older guys who've made things work are doing and figure out from there which you'd rather have. And I actually mean that seriously--I am personally bored to tears at the idea of a life filled with Gymboree and soccer games. I'm more of a dinner and heels and spoiling other people's kids kind of girl. Maybe you just aren't ready to settle down? Or maybe you need to realign your priorities? Who knows? But think about it before you mess around with more than just you...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## seeking sanity

You gotta tell her. If she was cheating on you, you'd want to know. 

To me the career is irrelevant. If a movie star gets married, or a sports start, or, pick a vocation that attracts women, their wives still have an expectation of fidelity. 

What I find most interesting, is that you've chosen a career that is about enforcing rules/protecting, but you are not respecting the rules of a relationship or protecting your women from harm. It makes me think that the appeal of being a police officer isn't the protecting, so much as getting off on having authority/power. I don't mean that as a judgement, but this a place of being honest. And honestly I suspect you are wrapping up the noble aspects of your career as a way to defend behaviour that you know is both hurtful to your women, and dishonest.

So I call bullsh*t. The cop thing is a red herring, as pertains to your relationship. 

Be a man and tell her. If she's willing to work it out, and you're willing to do the work on yourself to be a worthy husband, then get married. If either of you can't deal, then just admit it, be honest and embrace being a player. A single player.


----------



## the guy

What I find interesting, is that my W slept with more cops, then any other profession, 2nd was military.
And the reason this goes along with seeking sanity, is she always had her ring on and let them know they couldn't come over b/c she was married w/ kids.

So yes, morals escape even the one's who protect us.


----------

